# Hello Squat the Planet



## GonzoLizard211 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey, I'm Mike. I just found this website, I think it's really cool this exists and I figure it's pretty useful for people travelling. I'm from Palmdale, California but when I was 8 I moved up to some small nowhere town called Toledo, Washington. I've been back a few times, but mainly, I've been here going stir crazy up here ever since. In March, I decided enough was enough and took a much needed exodus to Venice Beach via a Craigslist Rideshare ad. To make a long story short, I ended up at my brother's house for a month and a half before I got shipped back. Then, I got my high school diploma (a year early) and I've been wracking my brain figuring out how I can get out of here.
I want to go out and experience the world, see new things, push myself, go meet new people and begin my life. 

My goal as of right now is getting out of Toledo and heading south, back to California, getting some money together, and going from there. I'm considering heading to Oakland and squatting for a while. I'll take any advice I can get. Thanks for reading this and have a good one.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 27, 2015)

Maybe you might like a new username?

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/dirty-mike.13289/

And...Welcome!


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jul 27, 2015)

Agreed, you might wanna select a diff user name...

But aside from that, welcome aboard.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2015)

usually we reserve name changes for donators, but i'll make an exception in this case. PM me with the user name you want and i'll change it.

and welcome


----------



## GonzoLizard211 (Jul 28, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Maybe you might like a new username?
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/threads/dirty-mike.13289/
> 
> And...Welcome!



Holy shit, that really wouldn't be a bad idea... lol. 
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome!

Safe and happy travels!


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 28, 2015)

Toledo is a teeny tiny place, I'm sorry you are stuck there. Can you raise some $$ for a little car to stealth in?


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 28, 2015)

I love the HST reference! ::drinkingbuddy::
Welcome


----------



## GonzoLizard211 (Jul 28, 2015)

Parker Free said:


> Toledo is a teeny tiny place, I'm sorry you are stuck there. Can you raise some $$ for a little car to stealth in?


It's hard to get any money out here. I've been going through local Facebook trade groups trying to trade basically every luxury I have in exchange for one, though.


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 28, 2015)

I wish I could help. I have stuff I'm selling for $$ too, god so slowly. 
I just had a thought. Are you handy with tools/building stuff? Or at least are you willing to try?


----------



## GonzoLizard211 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good luck with that. I'm pretty good when it comes to building things. I can use a hammer and nails, saws, tape measures, and other stuff related to wood working. Plus, sometimes if all else fails I can channel my inner MacGyver.


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 28, 2015)

Hahaha, I like that. I ask because I have a partially built Tiny Home that if it were finished, I'd be happy to either split the sale price, or sell it to YOU super cheap. You'd have a home in Olympia then, at least for a while.


----------



## GonzoLizard211 (Jul 28, 2015)

That's awesome. It might not be California but at least it gets me a place out of Toledo. How close is it to being finished?


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 28, 2015)

go to my profile page and look at my website. It's pretty much laid out there. It could be liveable by the time the monsoons start.


----------

